
Markus Frind: ...we will be building up a large team of 20 to 30 employees over the next few months. - staunch
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2007/08/08/looking-for-3-senior-software-developers/
======
zaidf
Man, just because you can _afford_ to hire a bunch of folks does not mean you
should.

Good luck to Markus. I'd be cautious with the idea of going from one person
shop to hiring dozens of people quickly.

------
bootload
_"... ASP.NET 2.0, C# 2.0, SQL Server 2005, Web Services ... 5 years
experience working with Microsoft technologies such as Asp.net, ASP or SQL
Server ..."_

all the great hackers are lining up for this one.

 _"... As a result we will be building up a large team of 20 to 30 employees
over the next few months. ..."_

Missed that one, why so large?

 _"... Having built systems that take orders and credit card transactions
previously is a strong plus ..."_

MS for RT systems. Do-able but not pretty.

~~~
mynameishere
_all the great hackers are lining up for this one_

Hmm. Yeah, he's processing millions and millions of requests a day off of one
web server. I really don't think that (ahem) great hackers like having the
power of MSFT technology thrust in their face.

~~~
bootload
_"... Hmm. Yeah, he's processing millions and millions of requests a day off
of one web server. ..."_

I wouldn't say It's not possible, just painful. Firstly there's the cost (os,
tools, languages) and externalities (bugs, slow code updates). I don't know if
I could face going to work using such a crappy environment again.

As for the number of transactions, you cannot deny this. The real test will be
adding the financial transactions and converting hits to dollars. I like
people succeeding - it just makes me wince (personal prejudice) thinking of
the technology choice.

